# Angelschein Wie? Wo? Wann?



## sam0r (14. August 2004)

Hi... ich interessiere mich schon länger fürs Angeln, war auch schon öfters mit nem Freund an seinem Vereinssee und hab ihm zugeguckt und nun habe ich mich entschlossen selber nen Angelschein zu machen.
Meine eigentliche Frage: Wo kann mann einen Angelschein machen und wie Teuer ist das ca. (ich bin 16 Jahre alt und wohne in Paderborn, NRW)


----------



## Cloud (14. August 2004)

*AW: Angelschein Wie? Wo? Wann?*

Mein Schein hat 160€ gekostet und ich hab das gelesen als ich annem Angelladen war. Dort hing halt nen Zettel mit der Adresse, wo man das machen kann.


----------



## sam0r (14. August 2004)

*AW: Angelschein Wie? Wo? Wann?*

160?, ui is ja doch teurer als ich dachte


----------



## detlefb (14. August 2004)

*AW: Angelschein Wie? Wo? Wann?*

Kann dein Freund dir da nicht helfen, immerhin ist der im Verein, dort sollte zumindest der Vorstand Auskunft geben können.

Hier sollte man dir auf jeden Fall helfen können:
LSFV Niedersachsen e.V. 
Präsident: Peter Rössing 
GeSt. Calenbergerstr. 41, 30169 Hannover 
Tel.: 0511/17304, Fax.: 0511/17302 

und häufig stehen auch im Blinker oder Fisch&Fang Vereine die einen Lehrgang mit anschließender Prüfung anbieten.


----------



## sam0r (15. August 2004)

*AW: Angelschein Wie? Wo? Wann?*

naja zu dem habe ich leider keinen kontakt mehr... das is schon nen paar jährchen her dass ich mit dem angeln war. der is nu umgezogen habe ich gehört... naja jedenfalls habe ich keinen kontakt mehr zu ihm.


----------



## schakal (15. August 2004)

*AW: Angelschein Wie? Wo? Wann?*

*Schau doch mal hier nach. Die können Dir vielleicht weiter helfen?#6 *
*Gruß Markus*


----------



## Linti (17. August 2004)

*AW: Angelschein Wie? Wo? Wann?*

also mein schein hat 140 euronen gekostet:

80 euronen für den kurs
30 euronen für die prüfung und
30 euronen für den 5 jahres fischereischein

das ganze war in nrw (kreis neuss)


----------



## sam0r (17. August 2004)

*AW: Angelschein Wie? Wo? Wann?*

Der Kurs ist aber nicht pflicht oder? Weil die nötigen fragen/antworten habe ich aufm rechner


----------



## Heidelbär (17. August 2004)

*AW: Angelschein Wie? Wo? Wann?*

Yeep, ohne Prüfung kein Schein...................


----------



## Linti (17. August 2004)

*AW: Angelschein Wie? Wo? Wann?*

also den kurs würde ich trotzdem machen!
es ist ja nicht nur, das du die fragen beantworten kannst....
du musst ja auch die ganzen fische kennen! und die fischkarten die du im netz bekommst oder bei blinker sind andere als die in nrw. d.h. die sehen ganz anders aus. also ich kann dir nur empfehlen den kurs zu machen!

du musst ja auch die angeln kennen und zurechtleggen bzw. bauen!


----------

